# Our Betta is turning black with two red spots near gills



## sparklefish (Aug 10, 2008)

What is this and what can I do for the poor guy/girl? Our previously pretty blue female (I think, not terribly fancy) is turning black in her face and the bottom half. Yesterday the kids noticed a small red spot on each side of her body near the gills.

Is she sick? Is there something we can do for her?

Thank you!


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

If you could post your water parameters (ammonia, nitrite, nitrate), that would be a big help., also tank size, feeding schedule, water change schedule. The more information you give the faster we can help. 

Do you have a picture?


----------



## sparklefish (Aug 10, 2008)

Hum, I'm afraid we're new at this. We bought the Betta set up at Petsmart. It's a small tank (1/2 gallon, maybe?). I change her water about once a week and I use the Betta Plus water conditioner. We feed her the Betta pellets - 3 or 4 about 3 times a day.

thank you for your help!


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

You should think about upgrading your tank. I would never put a betta in anything less then 5 gallons. But 3 gallons should do fine. You would need to get a water testing kit. Preferably liquid, don't waste your money on the strips only to come home and discover they suck. I recommend API liquid master test kit. 

The thing you have to keep in mind is the smaller the tank the harder it is to maintain. With smaller tanks you must do more frequent water changes. With a larger tank, the more water in it is diluting your fishes waste. So in a 1/2 gallon bowl you could be doing 2 or 3 water changes a week. But with a ten gallon you could do one small water change a week.

I did a little poking around on the fresh water disease thread for you, I remember seeing something that sounded like this on it. Lol the names a bit obvious "Continuous darkening of the whole body" I'm not sure if this is what it is or anything, we wouldn't be sure until you were able to post your water parameters. But it is caused by poor water quality, so its a possibility. It doesn't explain the red spots behind the gills though. Can you get us a picture? This would make diagnosis much easier, Are the spot actually on her gills or behind them? Is it possible her gills are inflamed or something and thats what is causing the red spots?


----------



## sparklefish (Aug 10, 2008)

Thank you! The red on her gills seems to be right along the edge and it only seems to show when they're out some. I just moved her next to the bright window and she seems pretty happy. For ahwile, she was struggling to eat. She would grab it and then it would come out again - lieke she was weak. I moved her into the kitchen and she seemed to do better (more light and company?). She's eating well now and is active. I'll go look at tanks today and pick up the liquid water kit, thank you!


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

No problem  Glad to help!

I'm not sure that moving her to the window is such a hot idea though. Because its a 1/2 gallon bowl I can only assume there is no heater. So the heat from the sun could cause the tank water to fluctuate to much, not to mention deplete the oxygen in the water and cause a huge algae boom. 

Red gills are healthy gills, but if they look really inflamed and noticeable then all I could think it is, is irritation from the ammonia. If I am correct and it is in fact poor water quality causing your problems. 

If he is having trouble eating, swimming, breathing, anything. Its probably your water parameters. Like does he hang out on the bottom a lot? Or at the surface gasping for air? Clamped fins? Anything like that is an indication of poor water quality. So I would do a water change, just to make sure. Until it is possible for you to get your test kit. 

Good luck!!! Post your new water parameters asap, so we can help your fish


----------



## nav2008 (Jul 17, 2008)

yeah water change at least 2 times a week with 1/2 gallons... if its a girl watch out that she does not jump out... but if you are changing it today, do not do 100 % otherwise the shock of it could be very harmfull... 50% would probably be ok...


----------



## jillnjasper (Jul 22, 2008)

On a side note...I've read a lot that bettas don't need a lot of food per day, even if they look hungry or beg for food...I feed my fish 2 or 3 pellets/day, sometimes 4. Also, not feeding him as much means less poop, which helps keep the water cleaner :lol:


----------



## BettaFishRule (Jan 4, 2011)

i feed my betta a pinch every other day of flakes


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

this thread is almost 3 years old


----------

